# Nasal Trumpet Insertion



## rendicott (Feb 25, 2009)

I need help on finding a CPT code for a nasal trumpet insertion. I do ED coding for a large pediatric hospital and one of our ED docs has listed this as a procedure that was done in the ED. We are able to find what the procedure intails, but suggestions on a proper CPT code. If anyone can help me out I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks fellow coders!!!!

Renee


----------



## jmarjenhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

*reply*

Nasal trumpet placement is not considered an invasive or surgical procedure,
just as NG tube placement is not.  If it is inserted because of airway compromise, and the ER doc is in constant attendance, this may meet the
criteria for billing under a critical care code.
    --MBC Professor


----------

